# Hedgehogs on the Colbert Report



## MT10 (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colber ... -hedgehogs


----------



## sillybowtie (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw that online yesterday. I think it is funny he is holding the hedgehog with gloves.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

is he seriouss????talk about a 3rd GWB :shock:


----------



## Sonic (Mar 9, 2009)

I loved that episode! I laffed sooo hard when I watched it. I almost fell out of my seat when the words "Hedgehog Armagedon" flashed on the screen! LOL! :lol: oh, and that kid definately needs to do his research. I mean, gloves? Come on!


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks for posting that link. it made my day


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

oh.... and for the record, i have the same little hedgehog stuffed animal he's holding up in the shot. heheheeh!


----------



## j4782 (Nov 9, 2008)

I know a pet owner posted the hedgie chomping on the orange thing (I forget if it's a carrot, Tarts candy or something else) a few years ago. I wonder if they got permission?


----------

